# Innovative Bluetooth Amplifier Gaining Momentum on Kickstarter



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It’s always fun when inventors bring their A/V creations to a crowd funding site like Kickstarter. Last year we reported on a cool ambient-lighting kit for the backside of televisions (the creator, Woodenshark, more than hit their goal by nearly doubling the $260,000 they needed). The ability to bypass traditional routes of bringing a product to market and allowing a target audience (or fan of innovation) to vote with their wallets gives creativity a new avenue to spring unique products to life. 








Today we're going to take a peek at a stand alone Bluetooth Amplifier designed by Aaron Myer and his company, BluHifi. BluHifi is looking to pump fidelity back into our world of mobile music and internet radio with an easy to use product called BluAmp. There are currently quite a few network-based options that allow users to play music, wirelessly, throughout their homes (products like Sonos and Apple AirPlay come to mind). Some products can only connect to powered speakers or a receiver, while a few house onboard amplifiers making a direct connection to loudspeakers a possibility. Of course, there are also Bluetooth streaming capabilities embedded in more expensive (and larger) AV Receivers. 

So where does BluAmp fit into the equation? Somewhere in between the Bluetooth streaming capabilities of a traditional AV Receiver and the footprint of some of the smaller wireless media players. BluHifi stresses their devices emphasize hi-fidelity. BluAmp comes in two flavors: BluAmp 20 and BluAmp 50. BluAmp 20 is the smaller of the two devices (2.75 inches W x 5.75H x 4.75L) and houses a 20 Watt (2 channel/4 ohms, THD+N < 0.03% at 10W) Class-T digital amplifier. BluAmp 50 is twice as large (6W x 10H x 7.25L), but delivers more oomph with a 50 Watt (2 channel/4 ohms, THD+N < 0.03% at 10W) Class-D amp.

Both BluAmp products feature Bluetooth 4.0 with apt-X compatibility (backwards compatible), substantial looking 5-way binding speaker posts, and a stereo min-jack line input. The BluAmp 50 ups the ante with onboard volume, bass, treble and track controls, dual microphones (giving it the ability to act as a speakerphone) and a subwoofer line-out jack.

The idea behind the products is to allow users to stream music files, internet radio, and other audio media (think sound from games) via Bluetooth from smart devices...and have it play over traditional Hifi loudspeakers (even adding in a sub). Their small size obviously allows for an incredible amount of latitude when it comes to placement (something traditional Receivers can’t boast). The BluAmp 50 houses enough power to drive fairly significant speakers. Of course users can control the details – the media being played and volume – right from the palm of their hand. The BluAmps are also incredibly user friendly, as they go to sleep when the music stops or a Bluetooth signal is lost.








BluHifi is also sourcing funding for their own piano black bookshelf speakers (named BluHifi). The speakers feature a 1-inch dome tweeter (mounted externally) and a 4-inch Kevlar woofer. These speakers aren’t overly sensitive (87 dB) and have a reported frequency response 20Hz-20kHz. Their small size (6W X 10H X 7.25L) makes them a great companion to the BluAmp for folks with space constraints. 

More information about BluAmp and the BluHifi speakers can be found at *BluHifi’s Kickstater page*.

_Image Credits: BluHifi_


----------

